# AV123 Refugee -SOCS Assistance



## Nhpm510 (Dec 31, 2010)

P1-A + SOCS Question: Step B
Hi all, not sure if anyone is still using P-stack with SOCS, but I could use a quick hand. I picked up another P-stack (this time with SOCS) and have a question on P1A/SOCS implementation. In attempting to use the Step B feature on the P-1A mode selection routines (aka instructions), I am only able to get Program 1 (bypass) or 2 (CD res enhance) to light up. 
However, I am able to set up socs coefficients in Step E which should mean socs is there. 

So, if I can't get Step B to show Program 3 or 4, does that mean I am not able to engage the SOCS function? Or, is the Step B not actually valid as in the instructions?

Quote on Step B from the instructions:
"Operation with CD Resolution Enhancement
When no speaker correction software is
installed, pressing the Program button
toggles between Bypass (LED 1) and CD
Resolution Enhancement (LED 2) modes.

Operation with Speaker Correction
Once the P-1A has been upgraded to
include speaker or speaker/room correction,
pressing the Program button cycles the
P-1A output between all four modes: Bypass
(LED 1), Resolution Enhancement (LED 2),
Correction only (LED 3), and Both Correction
and Resolution Enhancement (LED 4)."

Sorry for the basic question on P-stack/SOCS employment. Thanks for the assistance.

Regards,
PM


----------



## HAL (Sep 22, 2009)

If the P1A will not cycle through the LED #3 and #4 steps, then the SOCS code is not installed or not operating properly. The SOCS code enables those selections that are not in the standard code. 

There may be a problem with the eeprom on the pc board that holds the code. Worth a call to Kyle at AV123 to see if they can get it fixed or the SOCS code reinstalled. He will need your P-1A serial number to check.


----------



## Nhpm510 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Ouch..*

not the news I was hoping to hear :toilet:


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

I just went through this - had to have SOCS reloaded. :dizzy:


----------



## Nhpm510 (Dec 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear it. 

Dare I ask how long from shipping to return? 
How old was the unit?
Any idea what caused it to corrupt?
Was it covered under warranty?

PM


----------



## TooManyToys (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey Paul,

Just saying hello.


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

nhpm510 said:


> Sorry to hear it.
> 
> Dare I ask how long from shipping to return?
> How old was the unit?
> ...


About 3 weeks
4 years old
Power surge, lights flickered for a long time, PROM got corrupted
No longer in warranty

Ironically, I had it fixed because I cannot stand having things that are broken, but since it is for Ninja 750's and I am now using Wilson Sophia II's, I am not even using it. :crying:


----------



## Nhpm510 (Dec 31, 2010)

chessman said:


> About 3 weeks
> 4 years old
> Power surge, lights flickered for a long time, PROM got corrupted
> No longer in warranty
> ...


In the old days they could send you out some measurement tool and you can have a curve based on your speakers. (not sure if they still do that)
Might be worth a shot.


----------



## Nhpm510 (Dec 31, 2010)

TooManyToys said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> Just saying hello.


Hiya back at you.

I know you are the leading expert on ref3 ninja upgrades 

Jack, did you ever go with the SOCS?

Paul


----------



## TooManyToys (Jun 2, 2008)

Paul,

Never did the SOCS since it was two channel only, and I thought it was better to correct issues with the crossover then adding more electronics into the stream. But I know GeorgeH really liked it and felt the new networks took care of most issues, but still in some cases didn't fully achieve what SOCS did. Although in the final assessment he prefers the new networks.

I'm just really happy with the setup I have now, and it's amazing how little things you find along the way.

There has been some chatter about the statement the late Bob Crump made about the HALO amps, saying that he did a better job of voicing the JC-1s through the XLR circuitry then the RCA's. My Arcam AV9 just has RCA out so I ended up picking up a PrePro that has XLR outs and can do bypass for the analog circuits. **** if it didn't make a difference, although the PrePro didn't have the clarity of the AV9.

So then I thought why not try the RCA - XLR adapters that Neutrix makes, even though the wiring is then fudged. Turns out it works fine, improving the sound and I can use the AV9. Time to unload a short lived PrePro. Cullen also says his W4S amps are designed better with the XLR inputs, so I have 5 more adapters coming in tomorrow for the other channels.

Another thing I discovered - Evan from SI noted over in AudioCircle that he found using a mover's blanket over a large display (mine's 60") helps knock down the treble reverb. Not all blankets are created equal and there are some that are noted as being sound blankets, used in the motion picture industry as portable barriers or quieting down equipment during takes. So I got one of those and Evan was right. A subtle change, but it's there. It' somewhat WAF since it's easy to fold up and store.


----------



## Nhpm510 (Dec 31, 2010)

It is nice to hear you are at a great point with your gear and a smart point about not adding more electronics to the mix.

Nice to hear about your rca/xlr working and being able to keep the AV9. (I may be able to use that connector on another project-thanks for the tip)

I love the sound blanket-- I image that could be a pretty pricey accessory if word hits the street :SSH: Could you image the $13,000 Levinson audio wrap??? Or how about the anti-blanket sound blanket a steal for only $3,000.
I may throw my old army wool blanket on the tv and see if I can hear any difference (my tv is actually not that bid, so they difference might be pretty small.)

Weird thing about this P-stack hooked to a little Onix XCD-88 is that I think it actually sounds better (more alive) than my Logitech Transporter.

Best,
PM


----------



## TooManyToys (Jun 2, 2008)

I figured we don't see you that often so I'd dump all my news.


----------

